# Speaker crossover



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys could somebody please post a rew graph of their main speakers crossed over at say 80hz please. I am asking this as when my speakers are crossed over at 80 they start to slope at 80 but rise again at 60 which is making awful phasing issues. I just want to see what someone else's looks like. I am unsure if it's my speakers or amp. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

leenorm1 said:


> Hi guys could somebody please post a rew graph of their main speakers crossed over at say 80hz please. I am asking this as when my speakers are crossed over at 80 they start to slope at 80 but rise again at 60 which is making awful phasing issues. I just want to see what someone else's looks like. I am unsure if it's my speakers or amp. Thanks


Hey Leenorm1 - were you able to get a graph from someone as of yet or did you get it figured out?


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi no I still haven't managed to get a graph. I think my crossovers are working fine after taking a few measurements it appears that I have a major dip at 80hz which I need recommendations on how to cure. I am still interested in seeing a graph though. Thanks lee


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a suggestion - you may want to ask in the REW subforum. Most of the activity there is from people currently working with REW and you would probably have better luck that someone has some current data.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have a phase adjustment on your sub? if you dont try playing with the distance settings on your mains or sub as that is also in many ways a phase adjustment.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

It's not a phase issue as I have tried several distances and I have found the best one but it still has a major dip at 80 hz when measuring the speakers individually the dip is still there. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your room and where is your seating?


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

My room is rectangular 4 metres by 3 metres with my mains in front of the longest wall and my main seating on the opposite wall so I don't have any room to move seating or speaker positions. My mains are floorstanders stood close to the wall so I don't get any cancellation from the rear wall. I am contemplating room treatment but I didn't know what was best.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to guess it has more to do with room acoustics than anything else. Im sure that someone with better knowledge with treatments will pipe in soon.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Alternatively, if room acoustics are the question, I would suggest posting in the Home Theater Acoustics subforum - Bryan is extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

